# replace %2f to / in shell



## pc0310 (Jul 13, 2010)

%2fhome%2fuser to /home/user ???


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 13, 2010)

```
sed 's/\%2f/\//g'
```


```
$ echo %2fhome%2fuser | sed 's/\%2f/\//g'                                                                                
/home/user
```


----------



## pc0310 (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks it works great!!!


----------

